# I Want to Introduce You With Someone... err... Something...



## Helleaven (Jun 20, 2012)

Ladies and Gentleman,

There's someone I want you to meet.

This is the side-kick of my protagonist.

He's a Globbo. He's traveling on the shoulder of my protagonist and he is one of the main characters which constitutes the funny and humorous part of the novels. Although it's not a childish book (includes blood, gore and violance, erotism etc...), this is the character of a great importance. 

Don't look that it's fluffy and whatsoever, he's a real badass! He's hot tempered and would kick anyone's ass if he gets angry. On the other hand, most of the times he's adorable, a little stupid, too curious for his own good, and the reason he lives for is to eat and to sleep. He's absolutaly voracious.

He also has got the ability metamorphos. Then he becames a hopping and jumping ball of a million spikes.

Anyway, I have given you his abilities and characteristic. Now the problem is this:

I COULDN'T FIND AN APPROPRIATE NAME FOR HIM FOR ALMOST A YEAR!

The name should not be something in English (such as Fluffy, Furspike, Furball of Apocalypse etc...)

But the name must reflect him, when you hear it's name, you should think, "Yes this name could just belong to him!"

So I am desperetaly waiting for help. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 20, 2012)

Ohhh, what a cute creature!! (I know it's a dangerous monster with powers, but still, he looks so cute!) Where can I buy one of these? You should manufacture this character as plushies and sell them, I would be the first to get one =)

Well, a name that is not English language... what about: Scratellyn?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jun 20, 2012)

From your description it reminds me of Daxter from the old Jak and Daxter games
I don't know if you're looking for a cute name but when I see it I think, "Wubble"
Don't ask why


----------



## Helleaven (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for replies! 

Sheilawisz:

Wow, that's a way too good name for him  When I read the name you've written, a white tiger pet appears in my mind. (no, really, I mean it!) The name is too charismatic for him. 
By the way, that's a great idea! If one day I can manage to be a rich man, I'd totally manufacture plushies of Globbos 

Androxine Vortex:

I didn't play that game so I don't know Daxter, but I'll make a research about him.

I was using a temporary name for him, it was "Plobbi". But it's too cute! I don't want his name to be too cute. Wubble is better than Plobbi I think. 

But the thing is, what I am looking for is something between the Scratellyn and Wubble, not so charismatic, not so cute! 

Again, thanks for sharing your ideas, they're valuable for me


----------



## Queshire (Jun 20, 2012)

I know this isn't the point of this thread, but I just thought I'd point out that you spent 90% of your first post justifying this characters existence and purpose in your story. If you feel the need to go to such extents to justify your funny animal side-kick character then there's a good chance that you'd be better off getting rid of it. Otherwise there's a risk of it becoming the scrappy The Scrappy - Television Tropes & Idioms Mind you, I've always liked Scrappy Doo personally, but I guess I'm in the minority.

Anyways, that said, how about Luff? He looks like a ball of fluff, and from there I got luff.


----------



## Helleaven (Jun 21, 2012)

*Queshire:*

I checked upon the page you linked. It's a very useful document; but I think it is overly exaggerated. 

Because most of that characters which will the audiences/readers hate, are actually persons from real life.

It's inevitable; if you're a very handsome lad and there are many girls who wants to be with you, the chance for you to be a little arrogant about your looks is too high. Are they unrealistic? I don't think so. There are many people who is overflowing with arrogance only because they're more handsome/beautiful than the average.

Another example is the brother - sister thing. Two brothers or sisters whoalmost always get along well is rarely to be found. They tend to be different than another if the age gap between them is not so big. So when you look from the perspective of your protagonist, he can find his sister or brother annoying.

There are every kind of people in the world we live in, none of them is pure black or pure white, but there are different dominant  features which we tend to define them.

As for the creature above, I do know some people would hate him. But I think he matches the story very well. He's in contrast with the world around him. And, I think that most people would like him because of how I describe his behaviours. Tough, I may be wrong, of course. If some people would have read the story so far and given me feedbacks, I could be sure about it.

By the way, all of that characters in the article are speakable, correct me if I'm wrong. But he's just an intelligent animal. (though sometimes stupid, too, but in a funny and understandable way, which doesn't irritate me.) He can't talk, I even wonder how can he eat and breathe. 

Anyway, thanks for the warning and the suggestion,  I'll bear what you've said in mind. Your suggestion for naming is on the list,  but I'll wait for other opinions too, I'm not in a hurry

(Sorry about the solecisms if there is any)


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

Rothin, Ikirl, Irkin, Revod, Morthin. Morthik, Erilik, Erkin, Silmini, Nirik.


----------



## lovecow (Jul 20, 2012)

I'D call it  Helen or even better HELL-IN cos i never met a Helen that didnt scare
 me.   :skull:


----------



## shangrila (Jul 20, 2012)

The name can't be in English, so...German? Seriously though, if you're just looking for some random, fantasy sounding names there are dozens of name generators across the interwebs that should, at the very least, ignite your creativity and maybe lead you to coming up with a name yourself.

As for the creature, it reminds me of these little furball things in Oddworld Munch's Odyssey. They looked cute but were really just furry ball of teeth.


----------

